# rat bleeding a lot from mouth and nose



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

My rat Minxy has just been bleeding a lot from her mouth or nose. Like a huge amount of blood, never seen so much. She's on antibiotics for a resp infection but was better. I had just given her a treat stick too but never had issues before. She's in the emergency vets now but I just wanna try and find out what happen


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Did she get injured? Mouth bleeding screams internal injury to me. There could also be a growth in the lungs, or maybe she has a simple tooth or mouth injury.


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

I have no idea. She was fine one minute but bleeding profusely the next. What can I do to help her if it is internal bleeding? I think it might be too. The vet saw no injury in her mouth


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know what the vet can do, if anything. You just have to keep her still, hydrated, and warm and pray. 

Could she have gotten into any poisonous things? They can treat that.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh I hope Minxy is ok! Keep us posted!


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I rang the vet this morning and she said she seems okay. I just wonder what happened and if it will happen again. I'm terrified!


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

She's at home with me now. Very tired and weak. She looks like a ghost with her pale skin. Any insight would be good so I can be prepared.I highly doubt she got into poison. She was just in her cage


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

it sounds like it might have been a heamorrage of sorts. With it coming out of both the mouth and nose this your looking either osophagus or trachea / lungs, most likley lungs i would say (is she eating ok?). That isnt good as it means either something is damaged internally or has something nasty like an ulcer or cancer going on. Theres a small change it was a mouth injury that also came out of the nose and its all healed up but it would really worry me. I've come across several nasal bleeds and the rats normally recover well (useually a burst blood vessel in the nose, like a human nose bleed), so hopefully its something like that but honestly its unlikley.

I would keep her hydrated and offer lots of high iron content food, i use a fair bit of liver paste for these situations as rats love it. Vitamin K is also handy and found in dark leafy veg

Out of interest is she either blue or beige / fawn (red eyed orangey or cream rat). These varieties can have issues with blood clotting


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

She's cream with red eyes. I don't know how to post a picture.She's on doxycycline tablets mixed with water. I'm wondering if that's done it to her? Could it have done it to her if it has expired or she has been overdosed? I don't know if crushed tablets are the best way to medicate her.If it's internal bleeding then is there anything I can do for her?Sorry for all the questions


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

What kind of testing did the vet do and what did they say?


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

They did no testing and told me her treatment was "TLC".She's now obsessed with eating newspaper. I'm losing the will to live ha


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

What? You took her to the ER and they didnt do anything??? I hope they didnt charge you for the visit. Seems as though they would have tried to figure out what was the cause.....


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oriane said:


> They did no testing and told me her treatment was "TLC".She's now obsessed with eating newspaper. I'm losing the will to live ha


 with humans(in my personal experience) when you obsessively eat paper it is sometimes I sign of low iron. Maybe with the losing blood your rat is a bit anemic?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She sounds like she's buff or in the us is called beige. These are known as red eyed dilute rats and do come worth genetic problems. They all have varying degrees of a condition called blood platelet pool deficiency. Some are barely affected others significantly so. They are actually used by scientists as an experimental model for human illnesses woth this condition. Essentially it means they have a lower immune system than others and thete blood often doesn't clot properly. It makes them high risk for surgery and a minor wound can lose a lot of blood so hopefully it was just something minor. 

i would definitely recommend the liver pasye (sold for dogs here) or look out for iron water sold for pregnant women. We just had a special topaz lady go through a very heavy spay. She lost an awful lot of blood but with lots of iron rich food and tlc (including keeping her warm at first until shed recovered a fair bit) she's made a full recovery.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Do the beige/buff problems also occur in beige/buff hooded?


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

They gave her oxygen and yeah I had to pay. Where can I find liver paste? She currently sounds very unwell (noisey breathing). She's already on antibiotics for a resp infection. It makes sense that her immune system is not good as she's always ill when the others aren't


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

Minxy started sneezing blood again in the night. She has just passed away in my hands. Words cannot describe how I feel


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I am so sorry! I can't picture how that must feel... My heart goes out to you.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Big hugs Oriane, truelly awful



webspinnr said:


> Do the beige/buff problems also occur in beige/buff hooded?


Yes, its the gene that gives them the colour that causes the issue. Many buffs and topazes live full lives without issues, but it is well worth knowing about as it can help you react fast in an emergency and also as a warning before surgery. You can have a nick test done before surgery so you know if your rats at high risk or not (its a really variable disorder), the vet makes a small nick in the rats tail and times how long it takes for the blood to clot. If it takes longer than normal it can help you weigh up surgical risks better. Its not perfect but it can be useful to do


----------

